# SA Groups in New York City



## nervousjeff

Anyone know of any groups going on in or around New York City (or within reasonable commuting distance)?


----------



## Drew

Social Anxiety Groups in New York


----------



## Just Joe 123

I am just curious if anyone in the N.Y. area has ever been to one, and if you can sum up exactly what goes on there? 
Thanks


----------



## anomaly

*nyc support group*

there is supposedly a social phobics anonymous group that is still forming, so i don't think they have held any meetings yet though. if ur interested, social phobics anonymous has a website, just do an internet search for it.


----------



## TATA

so did anyone go? anyone from NY here?


----------



## IsolatedAndConfused

They don't have any here in VA but I'd like to check one out when I visit NYC next week. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Bella224

If there is one in LI I would be interested. I can't do "the city" too crowded. It seems like these groups always take place in Manhattan. 

If there is anything going on in Brooklyn Queens or the Island please let me know.


----------



## timcostas

I often meet with the guys who helped cure my SA, and other old patients, its actually quite fun, you guys should come out for drinks one time


----------

